# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Những lợi ích bất ngờ của máy tập thể dục tại nhà

## baobinh

Lợi ích bất ngờ của Máy tập thể dục tại nhà​
Bận rộn việc cơ quan, việc nhà, …. Và vô số lý do khiến nhiều người chọn giải pháp mua máy tập thể dục tại nhà thay cho việc tập thể dục ngoài trời hay việc phải đến các trung tâm thể dục 3-4 buổi mỗi tuần. Đáp ứng nhu cầu này, các nhà sản xuất và phân phối điển hình như ĐẠI VIỆT SPORT đã không ngừng tung ra thị trường những  máy tập thể dục thông dụng, hiện đại và đầy đủ chức năng.
Các dòng sản phẩm chính của máy tập thể dục là: dụng cụ thể lực, dụng cụ phòng tập, dụng cụ thể thao hay máy tập thể dụng tại nhà, máy tập cơ bụng,xe đạp tập thể dục. Mỗi loại sản phẩm có những tính đặc thù riêng và công dụng riêng. Nhưng tất cả đều góp phần mang đến sự tiện ích nhất cho người sử dụng.
Hiệu quả của máy tập cơ bụng

Máy tập cơ bụng giúp tăng cường sức khỏe : Luyện tập thường xuyên sẽ giúp cơ lưng mạnh hơn bởi các động tác kéo căng cơ, ngăn ngừa đau lưng, tăng cường hệ tim mạch, góp phần chống lại chứng bất lực, điều hòa năng lượng cơ thể và về lâu dài có thể làm chậm tiến trình lão hóa, kéo dài tuổi thọ của con người. Đồng thời, giúp máu lưu thông dễ dàng đến mọi chỗ trong cơ thể, chuyển vận oxy và các chất dưỡng sinh khác nuôi dưỡng các tế bào, tạo năng lượng hoạt động cho con người.
Máy tập bụng giúp giảm mỡ thừa hiệu quả : Tập luyện đều đặn sẽ giúp săn chắc các cơ, đánh tan lượng mỡ dư thừa ở các vị trí như bụng, hông, mông, đùi, bắp tay. Bên cạnh đó máy sẽ giúp bạn tiêu hao nhiều calo, mỡ thừa, điều hòa các cơ quan nội tạng trong cơ thể người béo. Mỡ thừa sẽ hóa thành dạng lỏng và đào thải ra ngoài một cách tự nhiên theo nước tiểu, tuyến mồ hôi hoặc qua các động tác chuyên sâu mà bạn chăm chỉ thực hiện.
Máy tập cơ bụng hộ trợ giảm stress bất ngờ : Máy tập cơ bụng tổng hợp Six Pack Care sẽ giúp bạn thoát khỏi những cơn giận và thất vọng thông qua việc thực hiện những động tác trong bài tập giúp giảm mức độ căng thẳng nhờ vào quá trình giải phóng endorphins trong cơ thể.
Hiệu quả của xe đạp tập thể dục


Đạp xe giúp cơ bắp dẻo dai Tập thể dục : bằng cách đạp xe là một phương pháp giúp bạn ngày một cải thiện chức năng của cơ bắp. Thường xuyên tập luyện sẽ giúp tăng cường cơ bắp cho chân và rất tốt cho sự di chuyển của hông và đầu gối. Dần dần bạn sẽ bắt đầu nhìn thấy sự cải thiện rõ rệt trong các cơ ở chân, đùi và hông.
xe đạp tập thể dục giúp tăng khả năng chịu đựng : Đạp xe là một cách tốt để xây dựng khả năng chịu đựng. Bởi vì mọi người thích tập luyện tại nhà và họ sẽ không nhận ra rằng càng ngày họ càng có thể đi được xa hơn.
Đạp xe còn giúp cải thiện tình hình tim mạch và giảm lương calo : Đây là một cách để giảm cân hiệu quả. Đạp xe giúp đốt chát khoảng 300 calo mỗi giờ. Nếu bạn có chu kỳ đều đặn mỗi ngày 30 phút thì bạn sẽ giảm 11 kg trong vòng một năm. Không những thế, nó còn giúp bạn tăng tỷ lệ trao đổi chất sau mỗi lần hoàn thành chuyến đi. Theo hiệp hội Y khoa Anh, đi xe đạp tập thể dục chỉ 20 km một tuần có thể làm giảm nguy cơ của bệnh tim mạch vành 50%. Một nghiên cứu khác với 10.000 cán bộ công chức cho thấy, nhóm này đi xe đạp tập thể dục khoảng 20 dặm trong khoảng thời gian một tuần sẽ giảm một nửa khả năng mắc các bệnh liên quan tới tim mạch hơn nhóm người còn lại.
Đi xe đạp tập thể dục làm giảm căng thẳng: Thể dục giảm cân với xe đạp tập thể dục là giải pháp tối ưu và lành mạnh. Đạp xe giúp bạn giảm lượng calorie, đốt cháy chất béo, mang lại cơ bắp săn chắc và tinh thần vui vẻ.
Nếu có thời gian, bạn hãy dậy sớm và đạp xe vài vòng quanh công viên. Không khí trong lành và khung cảnh xanh tươi sẽ giúp bạn tận hưởng cảm giác sảng khoái của ngày mới trước khi bắt đầu công việc.
Thể Thao Đại Viêt chúc các bạn có một cơ thể khỏe mạnh và cân đối
Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ : Thể Thao Đại Việt
Website : www.thethaodaiviet.com
HOTLINE : 0466.836.247 – 0973.488.868
Địa chỉ : 260 Hoàng Văn Thái – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội

----------

